# Gamescom 2018: Mehrere Weltpremieren angekündigt



## LittleBedosh (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gamescom 2018: Mehrere Weltpremieren angekündigt*

bitte mehr infos zu Halo : infinite  auch wenns wieder nur ein cgi trailer ist..


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gamescom 2018: Mehrere Weltpremieren angekündigt*

						Auch wenn die Gamescom als die Spielemesse mit den meisten Besuchern gilt, sind für Weltpremieren normalerweise andere zuständig. Das könnte sich dieses Jahr mit mehreren Spiele-Premieren ändern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gamescom 2018: Mehrere Weltpremieren angekündigt*


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gamescom 2018: Mehrere Weltpremieren angekündigt*

Dorothee Bär, Staatsministerin für Digitalisierung....und die erzählt dann den ganzen pickeligen, dicken, kleinen PC-Nerds, das sie jetzt auch "Telespiele" downloaden können, und in naher Zukunft sogar Dinge online bestellen können, welche dann per Drohne geliefert werden...ach nee, huch, gibt's das etwa schon?

Dieser Beitrag könnte Bestandteile von Ironie und Vorurteilen beinhalten.

Na, mal gucken, was sie da so großartiges ankünden....*abwartet und Tee trinkt*

"Zudem steige das Durchschnittsalter unter Gamern jedes Jahr und liege inzwischen bei über 36 Jahren, die größte Spielergruppe sei die der über 50-Jährigen." > diese dürfen aber trotzdem nur die zensierten und geschnittenen "ab 18" Spiele in Deutschland kaufen...​


----------



## Bundesgerd (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gamescom 2018: Mehrere Weltpremieren angekündigt*

Politiker sind so ziemlich das letzte, was ich auf dieser Messe sehen will.
Denen gehts meist eh nur um Publicity...


----------



## 9Strike (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gamescom 2018: Mehrere Weltpremieren angekündigt*



Bundesgerd schrieb:


> Politiker sind so ziemlich das letzte, was ich auf dieser Messe sehen will.
> Denen gehts meist eh nur um Publicity...



Und den Publishern auf der Messe nicht?


----------



## empy (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gamescom 2018: Mehrere Weltpremieren angekündigt*

Sind die Flugtaxilandeplätze schon fertig?


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gamescom 2018: Mehrere Weltpremieren angekündigt*

Des wird sicherlich auch im nächsten Jahr so sein, dass Politiker auftauchen werden.


----------

